

Adding Optional Static Typing to Python (2004) - tosh
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=85551

======
ayrx
A recent email thread[0] on python-ideas is relevant to this. Guido is
proposing to use the function annotations feature in Python 3 to add optional
static type checking to the language using MyPy's syntax.

[0]: [https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
ideas/2014-August/0...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
ideas/2014-August/028618.html)

